# Virt-Manager 0.8.3 VM bootet nicht nach Installation

## Tinitus

Hallo,

eine mit dem neuen virt-manger erstellte VM bootet nicht von der virtuellen Festplatte:

Sie hängt bei:

Starting SeaBios (Version 0.51.-20100o14_083755-squirrel.codemonkey.ws)

gPXE (hhtp://etherboot.org) - 00:04.... PCI2.10 PnP BBS PMM1FE0@10 C900

Booting from Harddisk.

Der einzige Unterschied zu den bisherigen VM's ist, daß in der neuen Version

in der Konfigurationsdatei:

<emulator>/usr/bin/qemu-kvm</emulator>

statt wie bisher:

<emulator>/usr/bin/qemu</emulator>

verwendet wird.

Was läuft hier falsch? Habe ich was falsch eingerichtet?

G. R.

Edit:

starte ich von CD....lasse die Option Taste drücken um von Cd zu starten ungenutzt.... startet das System dann auch von der virtuellen Festplatte.

G. R.

----------

